# Steel wool + Metal whisk = Fun



## o hey tyler (Mar 14, 2012)

Went to an abandoned warehouse to help a friend just getting into photography work on a school project. We basically weaved a bunch of steel wool through a metal whisk, lit it on fire, and then twirled it around. It was a good time and made some neat images just for the lulz. 







Without the fire and such:


----------



## paigew (Mar 14, 2012)

wow! those are awesome! I'm loving #3 where the sparks are coming right at you!


----------



## CMfromIL (Mar 14, 2012)

It's like a big boy sparkler!  Cool.  Does it burn as hot as a sparkler, and what did you use to ignite the steel wool?  Any accelerant?


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 14, 2012)

Do the hot embers burn ya or what? I've marked this down as something I might try some day


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 14, 2012)

CMfromIL said:


> It's like a big boy sparkler!  Cool.  Does it burn as hot as a sparkler, and what did you use to ignite the steel wool?  Any accelerant?



Haha, yes it is like a big boy sparkler. I'm not really sure how hot it burns to be honest, I wasn't the one swinging it around. There were flaming chunks of steel wool falling off the whisk from time to time that just kind of burned out on the ground. There was no accelerant used, just a good ol' Bic lighter and some steel wool. The finer the cut the better. I guess the coarse wool doesn't work so well.


----------



## CMfromIL (Mar 14, 2012)

I doubt it burns as hot as a sparkler, to be honest.  I think they have some magnesium in them, and that burns signifigantly hotter than steel.

Only recommendation would be to wear safety googles next time, no reason to risk an eye injury with molten metal.  Neat shots though, thanks for sharing.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 14, 2012)

CMfromIL said:


> I doubt it burns as hot as a sparkler, to be honest.  I think they have some magnesium in them, and that burns signifigantly hotter than steel.
> 
> *Only recommendation would be to wear safety googles next time*, no reason to risk an eye injury with molten metal.  Neat shots though, thanks for sharing.



Who's to say I didn't wear safety goggles?


----------



## CMfromIL (Mar 14, 2012)

Didn't look like it on picture #4, but could be hidden by the hat and the angle of the shot.  Of course, I'm assuming that's you by the camera on 4.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah, no.  I was behind my camera in photo 4. That was my friend Trevor that you see. I can't recall if he had safety glasses on or not.


----------



## CMfromIL (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyways, looks cool.   Thanks for posting.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 14, 2012)

Cool! I like the spark trails.

Maybe next time add some toilet paper and some gasoline!!!


----------



## killbill (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome shots!


----------



## snowbear (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice stuff; thanks.



Derrel said:


> Cool! I like the spark trails.
> 
> Maybe next time add some toilet paper and some gasoline!!!


Oooooo -- a tennis ball soaked in gasoline or kerosine -- bouncy, bouncy!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 18, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Oooooo -- a tennis ball soaked in gasoline or kerosine -- bouncy, bouncy!



Fire incendiary rounds at a ½-pint container of gasoline at night.  Fun, Fun, Fun!!!!


----------

